

ASK HN: What web application do you need? - bee

Hey,<p>I am an experienced web developer with some free time. I&#x27;m interested in some ideas for a web application, something you need that you can&#x27;t find or is expensive. 
I&#x27;m willing to work for free following your specifications, in the end you&#x27;ll get free access forever to the application. I was thinking about some application that will bring me passive income after is done.<p>Any ideas? :) Share your needs here, or drop me an email to hiulianro [@] gmail com
======
bee
Nothing? Come on, it's free :)

